

Ask HN: How to automate functional tests? - bavariamax

What is the easiest way to automate functional tests for my web app? I just want that there is a test registration/purchase every 10 mins. What do you recommend?
======
lifeisstillgood
This is probably more appropriate over at stack overflow - there is a lot of
intelligent discussion on just these subjects.

I would have more than just one end to end test - if it fails how do you know
where?

